# My 3 systems



## StereoPackRat (May 4, 2009)

Here’s the most recent functioning configuration of my three systems. Since I am moving, eliminating the living room system entirely for several reasons, and generally trying to be less of a stereo pack rat, much of the below gear is for sale/trade or already sold (sigh – the stereo shall rise again!).

I’ve tried to follow the general direction of signal flow, with cables listed in {} after the component they connect to first.

*Living room (2.1)* 
*Sources:* Oppo DV970HD *FOR SALE*
_{Oppo HDMI cable to processor}_
Sony PS3 (my roommate’s)
_{generic HDMI to processor}_
Sony PS2 (not everything will play on the PS3, and it’s mine!)
_{Sony upgraded component video breakout cable & Esoteric optical cable to processor}_
HD TiVo with CableCards *SOLD*
_{ProFlex EP HDMI cable to display}_
JVC HRS5901U VCR (I still have tapes! Only a few)
_{Monster ILR2 interconnects & RCA Premium S-Video cable to processor}_ 
*Processor:* Marantz AV8003 (Surprisingly good in this application) *FOR SALE*
_{Monster M1000 interconnects to amp, ProConnect 3.0GHz RG-59 with compression RCA’s to sub,
ProFlex AP HDMI cable to display}_
*Amplifier:* Parasound 2250 *SOLD*
_{Isotec Sheersound 14/4 biwire with Straight Wire bananas to speakers}_
*Main Speakers:* Polk LSi15 towers in black *FOR SALE*
*Subwoofer:* MartinLogan Dynamo *FOR SALE*
*Display:* Samsung HLS6187W DLP RPTV *SOLD*
*Power conditioner:* Panamax MAX5500EX *FOR SALE*
*Remote:* Marantz RM2001 (From the AV8003; pretty good, but tedious to program)
*Audio rack:* Salamander Synergy Single 40 in walnut (overflowing!) *FOR SALE*
*TV stand:* unknown brand
All my power cables are stock, although I have experimented with them enough to know that upgrades can make a worthwhile difference. Someday…
Networked devices connect to a D-Link DGS-2205 switch with assorted CAT5E cables, which connects to a D-Link DIR-655 wireless router at the head end.

*Garage (2.0)* 
*Source:* Denon DCM270 5-disc changer *FOR SALE*
_{Revelation Cadence II interconnects to amp}_
*Integrated amplifier:* Marantz PM7200 in Class A, Source Direct mode. 
_{AudioQuest preamp jumpers, Isotec Sheersound 14/4 with Straight Wire bananas to speakers}_
*Speakers:* Athena AS F2's
*Power conditioner:* AudioPrism ACFX
This system sounds fantastic, actually - even in my garage!

*Bedroom (2.0)* 
*Source:* Toshiba Satellite laptop (Windows 7, iTunes, Pandora)
_{Belkin USB cable to amp}_
*Integrated amplifier & DAC:* Peachtree Audio Decco
_{Prewire high-strand 16/4 biwire with Straight Wire bananas to speakers}_
*Speakers:* Monitor Audio Silver S1's *SOLD*
*Power conditioner:* AudioPrism PF III *FOR SALE*
The Monitors never quite thrived in a desktop environment, but they worked wonderfully when they had more room. They're already sold, and I'm considering alternatives now (Era Design 4's, Peachtree Audio DS4.5's or 5.5's, Audioengine P4's). I'll wait until I've moved, and see how the space works out, to pull the trigger. This will be my primary system, so I'm going to be adding some good headphones to the mix, and probably some other goodies.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forums, some impressive kit list there :T


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm looking forward to seeing what you put together next. As for your next sub, 3 letters...DIY. You're already handy with woodworking, its a logical progression.


----------



## StereoPackRat (May 4, 2009)

Thanks, recruit! I joined a while ago, I've just been quiet.

Nick, I have enough unfinished woodworking (and metalworking) projects already, I could easily add a subwoofer to the list. Trouble is, I want to actually _listen_ to it!  Also, I am probably going to need something compact in my next setting - even an Epik Vanquish may be too big. I see lots of fine DIY recipes for big subs, but very few for small ones. I'm likely to pay for somebody else to do the tweaking and manufacturing so I can just plug and play (and start fiddling with the position, and EQ...).

Now, whenever I have my own house again, that may be another story!


----------



## StereoPackRat (May 4, 2009)

I've just put a bunch of this stuff & more up for sale, so please take a look in the Classifieds (in Audio Components, Speakers & Subwoofers, Accessories, and Video Components) for some deals! Thanks!


----------

